# Where can I find beaded edges for a pioneer?



## 2Stroke (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello everybody.
I've look for around me this kind of beaded edges (26" x 2") but all I have found is the chinese models with a different size and design. 
Anybody knows if there is an enterprise in USA which sales this kind of edges?






Thanks.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Sep 5, 2013)

*illegal?*

I  believe tyre companies are now not legally allowed to stock these tyres in USA.

The only option is to buy Dunlop ones in UK from the company 'Vintage Tyres.' But it's a big hassle making sure they are the same size. And they do not always have them in stock.


----------

